# Headlights dont work...wont even come on



## a sneaky panda (Jan 18, 2009)

...


_Modified by a sneaky panda at 4:30 PM 3-27-2010_


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Headlights dont work...wont even come on (a sneaky panda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a sneaky panda* »_ok so i bought these head lights off a kid around here they have never been used they are these headlights http://www.parts4euro.com/DCSh...d=113..it says they are plug in play well i plugged them in and i got nothing not a single bulb lights up..iv tried every different light combo i could and none work. i tried both headlights and neither of them worked either. do i need some sort of an adapter? the harness on the helix lights have pins in this order

---o-
-oo--
- = tab
o = no tab
someone please tell me what is wrong with these lights and how do i make them work?

probably you will have to rewire the headlight socket.Do a color match(your vs the new ones)(probably it's wired for bora )


----------



## a sneaky panda (Jan 18, 2009)

is there a difference in how the lights are wired? how do i change where the pins are so they will line up? oh and it does say bora on the plug for the new lights i didnt realize the wires where in different places


----------



## a sneaky panda (Jan 18, 2009)

is there just some type of adapter i can buy so i dont have to tear the plug apart and rewire it?


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (a sneaky panda)*

brb


----------



## a sneaky panda (Jan 18, 2009)

ok


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (a sneaky panda)*









that is how it should be .the one you just got they're a lil messed up.to rearange them,there is a pinkish"braket"...take it out(but don't brake it).Probably the is some silicone in there(work your way to the wires,but don't use too much force)take them out,put them where they should be

PS:i don't know if there is an adapter...try bora to jetta headlight adapter on google or something...maybe you are lucky


_Modified by Maxxymus at 3:57 PM 8-27-2009_


----------



## a sneaky panda (Jan 18, 2009)

ok thanks a ton ill try that tonight to see if it works...do u know is there is just an adapter that will change the wire over? id really like to not rewire it if i dont have to


----------



## a sneaky panda (Jan 18, 2009)

wait the car side is fine...its the light side that is messed up...or do i have to change the car side to match the light side?


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (a sneaky panda)*

gl with that.it's not that difficult as it seems


----------



## a sneaky panda (Jan 18, 2009)

ok..ill see if i can get it to work..i just gotta make sure i label where each came from..i might say screw it and just sell them and buy a pair i can just plug in


----------



## a sneaky panda (Jan 18, 2009)

im upload pics of the plug on the light side


----------



## a sneaky panda (Jan 18, 2009)

i emailed parts4euro.com
you know what they said...sorry we dont have instructions on how to install them...well how the hell do they expect people to put them in when they are not plug and play like the website says...what a horrible company


----------



## carpathian_basin (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (a sneaky panda)*

lol the powerseller I bought from on eBay helped me, and they were $120 vs $300.


----------



## a sneaky panda (Jan 18, 2009)

i got these for 165 from a kid about 30 min away...but that still doesnt help me figure out how the hell to hook them up...i got a feeling im gonna have to go to a junk yard and get some plugs and make an adapter


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (a sneaky panda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a sneaky panda* »_i got these for 165 from a kid about 30 min away...but that still doesnt help me figure out how the hell to hook them up...i got a feeling im gonna have to go to a junk yard and get some plugs and make an adapter

it should take you about 1o minutes to relocate the wires(i've added the pic with the plug,remember?)


----------



## a sneaky panda (Jan 18, 2009)

oh thats right thanks when its done raining ill give it a try


----------



## a sneaky panda (Jan 18, 2009)

so i finally just made an adapter...now the only thing im having an issue with is my halos wont light up...out of the 4 rings not a single one will come on iv even tried replacing the low beams with the halos and that didnt work either


----------



## chupos1 (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Headlights dont work...wont even come on (a sneaky panda)*

i bought the same kind of lights and i cant make them work,did u already?


----------



## chupos1 (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: (a sneaky panda)*

thanks 4 the help







i asked 4 help to the place where i bought them but they ignored me !


----------



## a sneaky panda (Jan 18, 2009)

they did the same to me. parts4euro.com is a HORRIBLE company


----------



## chupos1 (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: (chupos1)*

i set them up !!!!!! they look great!!!!!!! how can i put pictures here?


----------



## chupos1 (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: (chupos1)*

i dont know how to upload pics







thanks panda!!!!!


----------



## a sneaky panda (Jan 18, 2009)

use photobucket thats what i use


----------

